
Trump agrees to deal in which TikTok will partner with Oracle and Walmart - ETHisso2017
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/09/19/trump-says-he-has-approved-tiktok-oracle-deal-in-concept.html
======
arkanciscan
When I heard it was going to be banned my curiosity finally got me, and I
downloaded TikTok. In an hour of using it I saw dozens of Trump supporters. I
suspect that this is part of Trump's campaign strategy. He's basically
advertising TikTok, because it's an even better platform for him and his
supporters. No reading so it appeals to subliterate voters; his base.

~~~
dempseye
Can you point me to some research exploring the comparative literacy levels of
Trump supporters and everybody else?

~~~
arkanciscan
It's pretty obvious by the way they use "your" and "you're"

